# Best place to buy Sinn U1?



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy a Sinn U1 online? I want to buy from an AD.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

It depends where you are located, if US, your only option is Watchbuys, if some other place, we need to know that first. b-)


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

I am in the U.S.


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

polishammer said:


> if US, your only option is Watchbuys


There is only one Sinn Authorized dealer in the US. Although if you take the time to reach out to Authorized Sinn Dealers in other countries, you can find dealers that will allow you to buy Sinn Watches through them and they will ship to the US. This takes a little legwork because dealers are not encouraged to ship outside of their region. With the falling Euro and the fact that some European Sinn dealers go below Sinn's suggested retail you can save a bunch compared to the US AD. I have found the best option is to contact overseas Sinn dealers via phone instead of email. ;-)

However, if you decide to go this route and your watch needs service under warranty, you will be required to send your watch directly to Sinn in Germany instead of dealing with their US Authorized Dealer. The watch will still have a warranty but will be out the cost of postage and insurance which isn't cheap.

If you decide to buy a U1 on the secondary market be very careful to avoid a counterfeit version. They are very hard to spot and many new collectors are unaware they even exist.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

I would not worry about shipping costs to Sinn when the watch is under warranty. If you ask nicely, Sinn will in most cases cover the shipping charges both ways. 

On the other hand you are right about buying second hand, fake Sinns are really hard to spot, and there is more and more of them out there.


----------



## chronotrader (Feb 1, 2010)

I live in the US and bought my U1 from an AD in Germany. I messed up and didn't specify to ship via EMS. They shipped via UPS and I got hit with a $130 import fee. Still I paid significantly less than the US AD. It's your choice.

I would love to see a pic of a fake U1 and see how it stacks up to the real thing.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

chronotrader said:


> I would love to see a pic of a fake U1 and see how it stacks up to the real thing.


You're only a Forum and Google search away.


----------



## Jyurian (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not involved in any way to Chronomaster but, it seems that he will take international orders:
http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/order_form.htm :think:

edit: nevermind, it seems he can't sell the Sinn brand outside of the UK due to a vendor sales agreement.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

This honestly sounds like too big of a hassel. I'll just pick a different watch and brand. Thanks for all the help though.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

thatoneguysmells said:


> This honestly sounds like too big of a hassel. I'll just pick a different watch and brand. Thanks for all the help though.


How is that if you use WatchBuys, the official US Authorized Dealer? They'll send it right to your house and handle all warranty issues without you having to deal with shipping it overseas and with Customs. :-s


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

thatoneguysmells said:


> This honestly sounds like too big of a hassel. I'll just pick a different watch and brand. Thanks for all the help though.


You are right, just pick Omega, Rolex, Breitling, Casio, Seiko, Timex... you can get them at any jewelry store in US.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Grab one off the sales forum here. I've picked up several of my watches pre-owned and if you find the right watch and right seller, you will save a ton of cash and get a great watch.

You can look elsewhere, but there is really nothing like a U1.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

thatoneguysmells said:


> This honestly sounds like too big of a hassel. I'll just pick a different watch and brand. Thanks for all the help though.


sure, ordering from the US authorized dealer and having the watch the next day sounds like a major hassle... R U kidding??

and if that's a hassle, then finding a used one on the sales forum will be excruciating :-d

happy hunting,
Peter


----------



## miles_louis (Aug 13, 2009)

polishammer said:


> You are right, just pick Omega, Rolex, Breitling, Casio, Seiko, Timex... you can get them at any jewelry store in US.


It is for that very reason that i will never own one. I almost bought a Seamaster last year. The day i went out to look at some i passed dozens of people wearing Oysterpreps and Seamasters.

Thank god i changed my mind. And now i have found Sinn. Known about it for a while but never thought to look at them. I was reccomended a UX the other day and loved the look of it! Plan to have one on my wrist by the end of July!

Good luck!

Louis


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

I agree, it's nice to have something not everyone has.


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree that it's not that hard to buy from WatchBuys, but as of today at least, they are out of stock. So in that respect, it actually IS pretty difficult to procure a Sinn U1 in the US at this very moment.

Dunno what the availability timeline is, but I'm sure that they'll turn up soon.


----------



## Walknbos (Apr 28, 2009)

Question?

Like the Sinn U1 - but is there such a hugh price difference between the US dealer and say this one in England which is also a Sinn dealer:

http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/sinn-watches

Yes I understand the US warranty, but the price difference is quite large, is it the shipping and import taxes??

Thanks in advance - didn't put any prices or such, did want to break any of the forum rules - but they are clearly stated on Watchbuys (US) and the link I provide for England.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Walknbos said:


> Question?
> 
> Like the Sinn U1 - but is there such a hugh price difference between the US dealer and say this one in England which is also a Sinn dealer:
> 
> ...


Good question Sir,

Here's a good thread regarding WatchBuys pricing: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=402171

I think the bottom line is WatchBuys is the only Authorized Dealer (AD) in the US and other ADs are restricted from selling to customers within another ADs region.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm interested in purchasing one myself and it seems like the sales forum here has a few pop up quite a bit. My question is how much would typical maintenance cost if I buy a U1 past it's 2yr warranty? I'm not sure what the costs associated usually are.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

nolanz14 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing one myself and it seems like the sales forum here has a few pop up quite a bit. My question is how much would typical maintenance cost if I buy a U1 past it's 2yr warranty? I'm not sure what the costs associated usually are.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.


Ping your Sinn AD with query. I can't imagine a U1 requiring a service in only 2 years of use, unless it was used as a hardcore beater watch. There's an authorised Service centre in Australia and I've wondered if it would work out cheaper for American sinners to have their watch serviced in Australia vs Germany...

I think the U1 is a great entrée into the Sinn brand. It's not crazy expensive, it's frequently available on the forum (and if you don't like you can always flip). One day I plan on buying the vanilla bezel for my SDR, so almost two watches for the price of one. I've not had one moment of regret with my watch. It's a design classic. I hope Sinn continues to churn them out so other people can enjoy it.


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You're only a Forum and Google search away.


Gah. The mind boggles at those who'd buy a fake.


----------



## tekno (Apr 17, 2010)

The fake Sinn's scared the heck out of me, especially because I saw they actually made fake ones the day after I sent the gentleman $2000 for my used U2 S. When I got it in, with all the factory paper work etc etc and I checked it I could tell right away that it was good to go. 

The case back on the fake ones has almost a stamped look to it. The edges of the groves that you would insert the caseback opener are alot more rounded on the fake ones. 

The writing that is stamped in the back is also "stamped looking" and the fonts are close but not exactly.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> Ping your Sinn AD with query. I can't imagine a U1 requiring a service in only 2 years of use, unless it was used as a hardcore beater watch. There's an authorised Service centre in Australia and I've wondered if it would work out cheaper for American sinners to have their watch serviced in Australia vs Germany...
> 
> I think the U1 is a great entrée into the Sinn brand. It's not crazy expensive, it's frequently available on the forum (and if you don't like you can always flip). One day I plan on buying the vanilla bezel for my SDR, so almost two watches for the price of one. I've not had one moment of regret with my watch. It's a design classic. I hope Sinn continues to churn them out so other people can enjoy it.


Thanks for the reply. I purchased a 10month old Sinn U1 and cannot wait to see it.


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

nolanz14 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I purchased a 10month old Sinn U1 and cannot wait to see it.


If you're underwhelmed at U1 I'd be astonished. Do give it a few days of wrist time. It's a proper man's watch. It's not pretentious in any way but it does have presence and if you're used to light watches, you'll feel the difference. It's going to pop on your wrist. I have not seen one wrist shot where it looked bad on a person. I am obviously not objective on the U1. :-d

After the U1, you might start to notice other watches in the Sinn stable.

Did you get yours with the Sinn bracelet?


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> If you're underwhelmed at U1 I'd be astonished. Do give it a few days of wrist time. It's a proper man's watch. It's not pretentious in any way but it does have presence and if you're used to light watches, you'll feel the difference. It's going to pop on your wrist. I have not seen one wrist shot where it looked bad on a person. I am obviously not objective on the U1. :-d
> 
> After the U1, you might start to notice other watches in the Sinn stable.
> 
> Did you get yours with the Sinn bracelet?


Mine came with the rubber strap and black leather strap with red stitch. A bracelet might be in my future. I have a few 44mm watches and enjoy the size on my 7' wrist - so that should work out.

There was just something about the build and the dial from all the U1 pictures I saw that put me over the top. I look for products that are unique and high quality, and from all indications this brand/watch fit that mold. I'll let you know how I make out when it arrives.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats, fellow Sinner! You're going to love your new (to you) U1. :-!

As far as service goes, there's really nothing very special about the U1 (no Argon or de-humidifier capsules) that makes it difficult to service. I'd find a good local watchmaker and let him/her do the service when it comes time.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Congrats, fellow Sinner! You're going to love your new (to you) U1. :-!
> 
> As far as service goes, there's really nothing very special about the U1 (no Argon or de-humidifier capsules) that makes it difficult to service. I'd find a good local watchmaker and let him/her do the service when it comes time.


I have to say I'm more impressed with the watch in person and some of the beautiful pictures do not do this piece justice. I was able to secure a U1 second hand, and by the looks of this it appears brand new. The seller also threw in a black strap with red stitching that matches perfectly and gives the watch more versatility. It's a bit smaller than my other two 44mm's, but it's perfect. The presence, build and design of this watch is amazing. I'm glad to be in the club.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

nolanz14 said:


> I have to say I'm more impressed with the watch in person and some of the beautiful pictures do not do this piece justice. I was able to secure a U1 second hand, and by the looks of this it appears brand new. The seller also threw in a black strap with red stitching that matches perfectly and gives the watch more versatility. It's a bit smaller than my other two 44mm's, but it's perfect. The presence, build and design of this watch is amazing. I'm glad to be in the club.


Welcome Sinner!

Remember, if there's no pics...it never happened. ;-)


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Welcome Sinner!
> 
> Remember, if there's no pics...it never happened. ;-)


Ha! Here are a few pics on my custom Bas and Lokes strap. I'm not the best at taking pictures. I'm loving this watch!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

nolanz14 said:


> Ha! Here are a few pics on my custom Bas and Lokes strap. I'm not the best at taking pictures. I'm loving this watch!


I'm diggin' that strap. Is it black?


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm diggin' that strap. Is it black?


Yes- black with white stitch. I also have a black with red stitch. I love the versatility of this watch, among other things!


----------

